# muleys and antelope



## zfish87 (Oct 25, 2004)

Hey I was just wonderin how many of you guys take after Muleys and Pronghorn with a bow. I'm a student here at NDSU and that would be the only way I'd be able to get after them. I imagine both would be extremely challenging hunts and take some serious skill, but I really wanna try it and just get out and see some country, killing something would just the icing on the cake. Any idea which would be more difficult to hunt? I have good bow and plan on shootin a lot before next fall to get ready. thanks for any help/advice I appreciate it!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I spend a week every years chasing mulies SW of Watford City. I mostly do spot and stalk and usually get at least 5-6 decent stalks in a week of which I generally am within range but am not always offered a resonable shot. Had my personal best this year in which on one day 15 4x4 bucks were spotted. 6 beded, I was able to stalk 5 of those and got one shot (the deer jumped the string). I've tried the "jump shooting" thing buy have never had a decent sized buck hang around for a shot though the little ones will often stop and look back while still in range.

It's been a lot of years since I tried antelope. The biggest problem I had with them is that they can "jump the string" faster than deer.


----------



## parker_lipetzky (Aug 31, 2006)

yes I hunt I go after muleys and Pronghorn every year me and my buddies go ou to bowman, Nd for a week every year we have been doing this for two years now spotting and staulking it is very challenging and we have yet to get a pronghorn but we cant say we didnt have our chances.


----------



## sitzer_31 (Oct 16, 2006)

i am actually headed out toward medora this weekend in pursuit of mule deer. i am going to meet up with my dad there and he is going after antelope and mule deer both this whole week. ill get some info from him on what he thinks, i am a student here at UND and do alot of shooting with my bow too, and i am very excited for my upcoming hunt.


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

yep, hunt both of them for about 10 days each year... last year we didnt get anything but this year me and my buddy both got our antelopes. and he also hit a muley buck but we never found it... heres a pic of them.








the one on the right is mine the one on the left is my buddys. mine was about 13 1/2" and his was about 8-9"


----------

